# Changing from Puppy to Adult Food



## shortshari (Apr 24, 2012)

I am having problems changing my 1 year old from puppy to adult food -- I have tried the Origins Brand & Wellness Core, trying to get rid of her tear stains, because they are grain-free, but she won't eat either. She was on Wellness & Royal Canin puppy food and LOVED both. Should I leave it in her bowl until she eats it, even if it's more than a day? Any suggestions welcome !!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shortshari said:


> I am having problems changing my 1 year old from puppy to adult food -- I have tried the Origins Brand & Wellness Core, trying to get rid of her tear stains, because they are grain-free, but she won't eat either. She was on Wellness & Royal Canin puppy food and LOVED both. Should I leave it in her bowl until she eats it, even if it's more than a day? Any suggestions welcome !!!


Are you doing a S-L-O-W change over? You should be changing to the new food over a period of no less than one week. That may help her get used to the taste of the new food.

If it doesn't, chooses what YOU think is a good food for her, put it down, and pick it up after 20 minutes, whether she has eaten anything or not. If you are firm about it, she WILL come around and start to eat what you are serving. Healthy puppies won't starve themselves!


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

Totally don't mean to hijack your thread, but am currently trying to find information on what age to transition Paddington from puppy to adult food. He's 7 months now..


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I kept my dog on puppy food until he was close to a year old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> I kept my dog on puppy food until he was close to a year old.


Me too, though if I were to start with a puppy now, I would just go straight to a good quality "all stages" food.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We had no problems switching from wellness puppy to wellness core. Try mixing 1/4 core with 3/4 puppy food. Then go to 1/2 each for a couple days and then 3/4 core and 1/4 puppy. That should help make the transition easier plus will lower you chances of having gastric distress from changing food too fast. Most of these critters have sensitive stomachs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mamacjt said:


> I kept my dog on puppy food until he was close to a year old.


that's about normal.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy was on Acana Ranchlands when we got him from the breeder, so I've just been continuing him on that - never fed puppy food. However, I do add about a tablespoon of Wellness Puppy to the kibble for his morning and evening feeding. I give him 1/4 cup, 3 times a day, but very rarely does he eat the noon feeding (I just give that dry). Is he getting enough food? I guess I'm not sure if/when I should increase how much he's getting.


----------



## perrinc (Aug 4, 2012)

My guy is 8 months old now. Been neutered for about a month.The vet said to start once neutered or spayed. I am still mixing puppy food with adult dog food. I was told even longer to switch food. We are using Costco puppy food and then "Blue, Wellness", I was trying samon & potato but he didn't seem to enjoy the samon as much. I am now mixing in Blue Wellness Chicken flavor, he seems to like that better. Petsmart will let you return food if they do not like it and get your money back. Blue seems to be highly rated, no glueten, corn, wheat....We also add 1-3 tablespoons of Trader Joes - wet dog food - either beef or chicken flavor. He loves that, but it is rich so only a bit with each meal. 

Hope that helps........but do food mixture slowly...........


----------

